# لمهندسي التكييف الجدد فقط



## eng-ksa (26 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
بعد التحية والسلام , احب ان اهني جميع الاخوة الذين دخلوا في مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية - قسم التكييف .واعرف تماما المعاناه التي قد واجهتموها اثناء الدراسة والتحصيل واوكد لكم انكم من اهم المهندسيين الذين قد يتواجدون في اي مشروع تجاري او سكني وذلك نابع تماما من اهمية التكييف في جميع البلدان العربية والخطر الذي قد يهدد سلامة اي مشروع حيوي هو الخلل او الاخطاء التي تنتج عن التكييف ولا نخفي او نقلل من شان الاخوة الاخريين والتي تعتبر ايضا جهودهم مكمله لما نقوم به.​ 
هذه المشاركة الاولى لي بهذا المنتدى والتي اتمنى من اعماق قلبي الا تكون الاخيرة فكل ما اكتب هنا او ادونه فهو لوجه الله تعالي ولا نطمع جميع الا بمرضاته.​ 
اردت ان تكون مشاركتي من البداية في هذا التخصص شامله تبدا من الدراسة حتى نفرغ من التحدث عن جميع تفاصيل هذا التخصص حتى الصيانة وتحت عنوان وموظوع واحد ونبتعد عن التشتت.​ 
هنا يجب ان نحدد فهرسنا الذي سنسير عليه لكل فرع سنتحدث عنه حتى تكون مساراتنا تسير بخطط متوازية ونبتعد بذلك عن التشويش.
لنبدا بسم الله ....​ 
البند الاول
انواع اجهزة التكييف المتوفره وطرق اختيارها حسب الاستخدام​ 
البند الثاني
دراسة الاحمال الحراريه وطريقة حسابها (عمليا - الخبره)​ 
البند الثالث
طرق تصميم الانظمة (الاجهزة - الدكت - القريلات)​ 
البند الرابع
طرق التشغيل والمشاكل الدارجه بالخبره المصاحبه للتشغيل وطرق حلها​ 
البند الخامس
طرق الصيانة الوقائية اللازمة للمحافظة على الانظمة المنفذه​ 
البند السادس
الاستفسارات العامة والاجابه عنها​ 

اتمنى ان القاكم باقرب فرصة للحديث عن البند الاول.​ 
دمتم سالمين غانمين
​ 
اخوكم​ 
المهندس/ منصور ​ 
السعودية
.​


----------



## eng-ksa (26 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء​ 
سوف تكون جميع حواراتنا بعيدة عن الشرح الممل بفرض ان الموجودين مهندسين ويعلمون اساسيات المهنه​ 
البند الاول
انواع اجهزة التكييف المتوفره وطرق اختيارها حسب الاستخدام​ 

النوع الاول​ 
اجهزة التكييف الشباكية وتستخدم عادة بالغرف المواجه احد جدرانها الى الفضاء الخارجي وتبلغ سعتها من 1 طن الى 2.5 طن ويصدر منها ازعاج اثناء اعمال التشغيل ورخيصة الثمن ولا تحتاج الى فني لتركيبها حيث انها مجمعه وجاهزة للتركيب فقط يقوم من يرغب بتركيبها بايصال الجهاز بالمغذي الكهربائي 220 فولت وبقاطع كهربائي مستقل لا يقل عن 30 امبير للسعة 2.5 طن وقاطع 20 امبير للبقية. (وهي اجهزة تستخدم لعامة الناس وذوي الدخول المنخفضه).​ 
النوع الثاني​ 
اجهزة التكييف المنفصل (الجداري / السقفي / الكاست / الدولابي ) وهي عبارة عن وحدتيين الاولى داخلية والاخرى خارجية يوصل بينهما بمواسير نحاس واسلاك التغذية الكهربائية وتمدد داخل مواسير من البلاستيك بسمك 2.5 بوصة لحماية المواسير النحاسية من الكسر او العبث او خلافة , وهي تتميز بشكل افضل من شكل الشباكي والصوت التشغيلي الناتج عنها اخف من الاجهزة الشباكية وتعتبر اسعارها مناسبة الى حد ما وذلك للاجهزة جيدة الصنع , وتبلغ سعاتها من 1 طن الى 3 طن للجداري والسقفي , ومن 1.5 طن الى 5 طن بالنسبة الى الكاست , اما الدولابي من 3 طن الى 10 طن بالنسبة الى الدولابي وجميع الاجهزة المذكورة اعلاه لا تتطلب الى مجاري هوائية او خلافة.​ 
النوع الثالث 
اجهزة التكييف المخفي وهي اجهزة تتكون من قطعتين احداهما داخلية والاخرى خارجية ويربط بينهما بمواسير نحاس تتشابه مع الانظمة اعلاه الى انها تختلف بان وحدتها الداخلية لا تكون ضاهرة للعيان حيث يتم تركيبها اعلى السقف المستعار ويربط بها مجاري هوائية مع قريلات لاكمال عملية التهوية والتكييف ويتعبر هذا النظام مكلف مقارنه مع ماذكر اعلاه ويتطلب لتنفيذه اسقف مستعاره ويتميز عن باقي الانظمة ان عملية التوزيع للهواء تكون بدرجة عالية من الكفاءة ويعطي ذوقا في اعمال الديكور مما يجعله مكلفا بعض الشي وهو اقل تكلفة اذا ما قورن بالاجهزة المركزية التي تتساوى معه في طريقة توزيع التكييف الا انها تختلف عنه فنيا بالاجهزة وتبلغ سعات التكييف لهذا النوع من 1.5 طن الى 25 طن مقسمة لنوعين الاول منها من 1.5 طن الى 5 طن ويدعى مخفي والثاني من 7.5 طن الى 25 طن ويدعى سنترال مخفي وتعد اهم عيوبه امكانية حدوث تسريب ماء من خطوط التصريف على الاسقف المستعارة بالاضافة الى عيب تتشارك فيه جميع الانظمة اعلاه وهي عدم قدرتها على ادخال هواء نقي للحيز المراد تكييفه.​ 
النوع الرابع 
اجهزة التكييف المدمجة المركزية وهي اجهزة كبيرة الحجم تركب باعلى المباني ويتم دفع الهواء منها مباشرة الى الحيز المطلوب تكييفه عبر مجاري هوائية بعدد 2 الاول للهواء المدفوع والثاني للهواء المسحوب وهي طريقة جيده للتخلص من الاصوات الصادرة عن تشغيل اجهزة التكييف ويتمتع ايضا بميزه اخرى وهي امكانية ادخال هواء نقي الى الحيز المكيف الا ان اهم عيوبها انها تاخذ حيز او فراغ داخل المبنى لاستخدامها لمرور المجاري الهوائية واما ما يخص اسعارها فهي اعلى من الاجهزة المخفية بنسبة 30 % تقريبا وتبلغ احمالها من 5 طن الى 50 طن تقريبا وهناك امكانية ايضا الى تحويل هذة الاجهزة الى 100 % هواء نقي بحيث ان الهواء المدفوع لا يرجع مره اخرى الى المكيف مره اخرى وهي اجهزة باهضة الثمن ومكلفه للغاية وتركب عموما في غرف العمليات.​ 
النوع الخامس 
اجهزة التكييف التشيلر وهي اجهزة كبيره الحجم وتستخدم فقط في المواقع الكبيره جدا او الاماكن التي تخدم جميع مواقعها بوقت واحد وهي اجود الانواع عموما حيث ان كفائتها اعلى بكثير من الانواع الاخرى قاطبه وتم اللجوء له لتوفير اجهزة ذات سعات عاليه تزيد عن 80 طن الى ماشاء الله وهذة الاجهزة ايضاء تستخدم نوعين من السوائل في اتمام اعمال التكييف (الغاز والماء) حيث ان الغاز يعمل بدائرة مستقله لتبريد الماء والماء يعمل بدائرة اخرى مستقله لتكييف الحيز المطلوب تكييفه عن طريق مرورة في مراوح تمرر الهواء على مواسير الماء المثلج ومن ثم يخرج الهواء باردا وهكذا.​ 
اتمنى ان تكون الانواع اعلاه مفهومه واعتذر عن سرعة الكتابة ويفضل ان يتم التعرف على الانظمة اعلاه بالنظر الى كتالوجات احدى الشركات المصنعه حتى ننتقل الى البند الثاني وبدون اي جهل عن احدها على الاقل لانها تعتبر من المسلمات وقد تحتاج بعض المواقع الى نوع دون الاخر.


تنويه بسيط

اجهزة التكييف الشباكية يفضل عدم التوصيه عليها الا لتقليل نسبة التكاليف فقط

اجهزة الاسبيلت الجداري والسقفي يفضل التوصية عليها في الغرف والمكاتب التي لا تحوي على اسقف مستعاره

اجهزة التكييف الكاست يفضل التوصية عليها في المطابخ وغرف الارشيف التي تستخدم جدرانها في اعمال تخزين وخلافه

اجهزة التكييف الدولابية يفضل التوصية عليها في الصالات الكبيره لتميزها في دفع الهواء لمسافات بعيده

اجهزة التكييف المخفيه يفضل التوصية عليها لمراعاة اعمال الديكور والاماكن التي تتطلب جودة عاليه بالتكييف

اجهزة التكييف المركزي تفضل بالاماكن المهمة التي لا تسمح بدخول الفنيين الى داخل تلك الاماكن للصيانة

اجهزة التكييف اتشيلر تفضل بالاماكن التي تكون الاحمال الحرارية عالية فيها​ 
تفضلوا تحياتي​ 
اخوكم​ 
المهندس / منصور
السعودية​


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (26 يوليو 2009)

بداية ممتازة جدا يابشمهندس منصور وننتظر المزيد من المعلومات المفيدة 
أتمنى ان تأخذ فى عين الاعتبار وضع بند أخر وهو كيفية التوصيلات الكهربية والتحكم والتوصيلات الميكانيكية الخاصة بــfcu , ahu , chiller 
وجزالك الله كل خير وجعلة الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hvac engineer 2010 (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكورا جدا يأخى على هذا المجهود الرائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## dkkhaled (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وازدك من علمه نرجو المتابعة بمشروع سبق لك عمله


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (26 يوليو 2009)

ممتاز ومشكور وبارك الله فيك والى الامام دائما


----------



## eng_mshmsh (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكور ياباشمهندس
برجاء الاستمرار في العمل
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amirhelmy (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير والله موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## النهر الصغير (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وكل التوفيق لجميع المهندسين


----------



## م/محمود محمد (26 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ؛ مجهود رائع تؤجر عليه ان شاء الله و أرجو أن تستمر واسمح لي أن أعقب على بعض المصطلحات مثل الاجهزة الشباكية فالمسمي المعمول به هو وحدات الشباك 
أما أجهزة الاسبليت و المخفي و المخفي ذات مجاري توزيع فهي تندرج تحت السم وحدات مجزآة أو منفصلة و هي تشمل المنفصلة البسيطة مثل التي تكون الوحدة الداخلية لها من النوع الذي يعلق علي الحائط فيسمي جداري أو أسفل سقف الغرفة فيسمي سقفي أو مدفون جزء منه في السقف المستعار فيسمي كاسيت أو بهيئة الدولاب فيسمي دولابي 
أما المخفي فهو وحدة داخلية منزوعة الثوب أي لاغلاف جمالي لها و انما صممت لتخفي بين السقف الاصلي للمكان و السقف الجمالي ( المستعار ) له و يمتد منها مجري ملحق به منافذ ( جريلات) توزيع هواء و هذه النوعية أصبحت تفضل الآن في معظم المباني خاصة حيث لا توجد مناور تسمح بمرور مجاري هواء اذا ما استخدمنا وحدة مدمجة ( باكيج )
و أرجو لطفا منك ألاتعتبر تعليقي تكسير مجاديف و انما أردت أن عبرعن اعجابي و أتمني لو تكرمت وأطلعتني علي انتاجك وقمنا بمراجعته سويا فقد أفيد 0540022507


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (26 يوليو 2009)

جهد ممتاز و أرجو أن تستمر فيه و ياحبذا لوتأنيت في المسميات و التصنيف ، و أنا لي ربما اضافة و أنا حذر جدا فلست أنتقد عملك ولست أنقص منه و لكني فقط أنبه لأن الكلمة امانة و المصطلح هام لمن يأتي بعدنا و أنا أضع خبرتي في الصياغة أيضا تحت أمرك ، فمثلا الجهزة الشباكية مصطلح غير متداول و الاصح هو وحدات شباك
اما وحدات الاسبليت فمنها نوعان
نوع يمكن استخدامه دون أن يخدش نظر الجالس في المكان مثل الوحدات (الميني ) البسيطة و منها مايعلق على الحائط و يسمي جداري و منا السقفي و منها الدولابي 
نوع يتم استخدام مجاري توزيع هواء قصيرة ( 5متر) معه و تسمي بالمخفي (كونسيلد ) و توجد الوحدات الاكبر من الكونسيلد و تسمي الوحدات المجزأة المركزية ، وهذه الوحدات يكون جزء وحدة التكثيف بعيدا عن الوحدة الداخلية و يتم تمديد مواسير توصيل الفريون بينها ن و تمنياتي للجميع با لتوفيق


----------



## eng-ksa (27 يوليو 2009)

الاخ العزيز .... صبري

اشكرك عزيزي على اورده اعلاه 

وانا لا اعترض ان مسميات الاجهزة مهمه ولكن كم تمنيت ان تكون قد قراءت المقدمة فانا ذكرت ان ما سوف اورده مخصص للمهندسين مما يعني بان الاسامي الفنية معروفه وانا شددت ايضا في نهاية حديثي لابد من النظر الى الكتالوجات لمعرفة الاجهزة ومعرفة اشكالها.
اخيرا اشكرك على اهتمامك ولكن مادام انك عرفت الاجهزة التي ذكرتها في موضوعي فهذا لا يعني ان الاخوة لم يعرفوها فكلهم مهندسين والدخول الى اي كتالوج لاي شركة في مجال التكييف سوف يعرفها.


تقبل خالص تحياتي واحترامي


اخوك

المهندس/منصور
السعودية​


----------



## eng-ksa (27 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 

سوف نكمل المسيرة ونقوم بشرح البند الثاني

البند الثاني
دراسة الاحمال الحراريه وطريقة حسابها (عمليا - الخبره)

اعرف جيدا بان الاخوة المهندسين الجدد انبهروا بكثرة البرامج التي تقوم بحساب الاحمال والكم الاخر من البرامج التي تقيم وتعطي مقاسات المجاري الهوائية والمواسير .... الخ

كما اني اعلم كل العلم بان المهندسين حديثي التخرج لن يعملوا في المكاتب الاستشارية ولن يدخلوا بمجال دراسة الاحمال الحرارية للمشاريع الكبيره او المهمه على اقل تقدير.
بل انهم سوف يتجهون الى موسسات وشركات ذات طابع تقليدي تعمل في مجال المباني والمكاتب التجارية والمعارض ذات الطابع المتوسط والتي لا يزيد مساحة الدور الواحد عن 2000 م2 حتى وان كانت متعدده الادوار.

سوف اخصص هذا الموضوع لهذه المشاريع بما انها تخص شريحة حديثي التخرج واقدم لهم الحل والطريقة المناسبة لحساب الاحمال الحرارية بكل يسر وسهوله وسوف ابتعد الى التعقيدات المقصوده من كثير خبيري المجال.

ارجوا منكم تزويدي برائكم او مدى رغبتكم بهذا الحديث او ابلاغي بالتعمق في اعمال حساب الاحمال

ارجوا الرد قبل الخوض بالموضوع


تقبلوا تحياتي

اخوكم

المهندس/ منصور

السعودية​


----------



## dkkhaled (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا يا ريت تتدرج فى حساب الاحمال للمشاريع


----------



## jaafar alsaideh (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## السياب احمد (27 يوليو 2009)

بدايه موفقه وانشاء الله التقدم ونحن بنتضار باقي الموضوع


----------



## eng-ksa (28 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء

لدراسة الاحمال الحرارية لاي منطقة يتطلب معرفة عدة امور حتى لا تتعرض اعمال التصميم الى خلل قد يفشل عملية التكييف لاحقا برمتها.

وهذة الامور تشكل في عالم التكييف عامل امان كما هو معمول بها بجميع التخصصات وساقوم بالتحدث عن اهمها :

اولا
الموقع العام للمنطقة المراد تنفيذ اعمال التكييف فيها

من المتعارف عليه ان تكييف مكتب او غرفة نوم او صالة معيشة .... الخ في منطقة لا تعاني الحر الشديد لا يساوي تكييف نفس تلك الاماكن في مناطق حار وصحراوي بالبدية ولذلك يعد هذا الموضوع مهمه عند البداية بالتصميم وبنفس الطريقة للرطوبه فهي تحدث نفس الامور.

اذن
اخذ درجات الحرارة والرطوبة بالاماكن التي نريد ان نصمم اعمال التكييف بها مهم حيث ان كل ما كان طقس المنطقة ابرد يساعد على تقليل الاحمال الحرارية

ثانيا
الجدران المحيطة بالحيز الذي نرغب تصميم تكييف له

من المتعارف عليه ايضا ان تكييف حيز جدرانه معزوله يختلف عن حيز اخر مشابه لا يوجد اي عزل به فقابلية انتقال الحرارة الى داخل ذاك الحيز عن طريق الجدران سيكون اعلى فيه من الحالة الاولى

اذن
ينصح بتركيب عزل للجدران للمحافظة على تقليل الاحمال الحرارية


ثالثا
الزجاج وارتفاع انتقال الحرارة من خلاله الى الحيز المراد تكييفه

من المعلوم ان الزجاج له قابلية بنقل الحرارة من المنطقة الحارة الى المنطقة الابرد وذلك من خلال تخزينة للحرارة مما يجعلة مصدر لنقل الحرارة علاوة على ذلك دخول اشعة الشمس المباشرة الى الحيز المكيف واتوقع انكم تعلومون الحالات الثلاث لانتقال الحرارة.

اذن
ينصح بعدم استخدام الزجاج بصورة موسعة للمناطق المراد تكييفها واذا كان ذلك ضروري فلابد من استخدام الزجاج المدبول (دبل قلاس) قدر الامكان وان اردت ان ابين بانه اختيار كامل للمالك ولا يدخل المهندسين باختياره ولا يملكون الا النصح.


رابعا
المصادر التي تنتج حرارة مباشره داخل الحيز المراد تكييفه

من المعلوم ان هناك اجهزة يصدر من تشغيلها حرارة غير محسوسة احيانا ولحسن الحظ ان غالبية تلك الاجهزة لها كتالوجات تبين مدى انبعاث الحرارة منها فيقوم المهندس الميكانيكي بادراجها كما هي بحساباته وبتجميع تلك القيم يحصل على الحمل الحراري الناتج عنها كمجموعه

اذن
اخذ الحذر من الاجهزة بعمومها حتى لا توثر على مستوى التكييف وخصوصا للمهندسين الذين يستخدمون البرامج الكمبيوترية لحساب احمالهم ويهملون الاحساس الهندسي وارجوا ثم ارجوا اخذ الحذر من الوحدات حيث ان الاستعجال احيانا يتسبب في اهمال الوحدات الحرارية فيقوم المهندس نسيانا لا جهلا بجمع احمال حرارية ذات وحدات مختلفه


خامسا
عدد الاشخاص المتوقع تواجدهم بالاماكن التي نرغب تصميم التكييف لها 

فالشرط الاهم ان يتم التصميم على الحمل الكامل لا الجزئي او الفلسفي فالمالك احيانا يجبر المصمم على تقليل عدد الاشخاص حتى يقوم المهندس بتقليل الحمل ومن ثم تقل عليه التكاليف ولكن المصيبة ان الحمل الحراري حين لا يغطي احمال ذاك الحيز فان المالك الوديع سينقل الى اسد مدعيا انه لم يذكر شي وان المشكله في التكييف لابد ان يحلها المصمم بصفته عارفا للمهنه لا امعه كي يسمع من لا يفهم بها وهو المالك كما انه يجب الاهتمام بالسابق لان الانسان يخرج منه رطوبه اثناء التنفس تستدعي احيانا الى ادخال نسبة هواء نقي او طازج فارجوا الاهتمام يا احبابي

اذن
التصميم يعمل على الحمل الكامل ويفضل ادخال 10 بالمية كهواء نقي من الحمل الكامل


سادسا
الاحمال الناتجة من الانارة

هذة الاحمال مقرفه جدا فاهمالها مصيبة وحسابها متعب فاحيانا يقوم المهندس بالتصميم على اساس 1000 سبوت لايت بصالات المسرح مثلا ولكن بقدرة قادر يصبح عددها 1500 سبوت ولا نعلم من اين اتت فالاخوة المهندسين الكهربائيين كثيرا ما يعجبون بزيادتها لاثبات مقدرتهم على توريد الشمس داخل المسارح وغلرف الاجتماعات متناسين ان يبلغوا اخوتهم المهندسين الميكانيكين بذلك

اذن
يجب الوقوف على مخططات الانارة بشكل دائم للتاكد عدم تبدلها بالمخططات التصميمية او على الاقل ابلاغهم بضرورة ابلاغك باي تغير يحدث بالاعداد


سابعا
المساحة الكلية للحيز

هذه هي المساله الاهم بالعملية كلها حيث انه من خلالها يتم تحديد الانارة وعدد الاشخاص ومساحة الحوائط ومنها مقدار نسبة الزجاج .... الخ

اذن
تحديد هذا المقدار مهم مهم مهم جدا فارجوا الدقه بحديده وحسابه


ورغم ماقمت بذكره اعلاه فهو لا يهم الا لمن يستخدم البرامج الكمبيوترية وسوف اقدم حسابات دقيقه جدا لمن لا يرغب باستخدام هذه البرامج والعمل على الاحساس والاستفاده من خبرات الاخرين

ولكن يجب ان اشدد ايضا بان معرفة البرامج الحسابية مهم ولكن يجب ايضا معرفة طرق سريعه لمقارنة ماتخرجه تلك البرامج للمراجعة والاحتياط لان احد اكبر مشاكل تلك البرامج هي ان يكون المهندس في افضل حالاته ذهنيا وصحيا وهذا ما لم اكن عليه طيله عملي فيمكن ان يدخل اي شخص قيمة بطريقة الخطأ تعرض جميع حساباته الى سلة المهملات فحين مقابله المهندسين الكبار الذين يستخدمون الحاسبة الالية ان يشككوا في حساباته فلماذا لا يكون لديك اخي المهندس احساس وطرق لمراجعة حسابك تغنيك عن الاحراج


اخيرا سوف اقوم بطرح تلك الحسابات لاحقا


اشكركم جميعا والى اللقاء قريبا بمشيئة الله


تقبلوا تحيات محبكم

المهندس/ منصور

السعودية​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (28 يوليو 2009)

فعلا موضوع قويه واجمل مافيه هو الاهتمام بأهم النقاط التى يجب علينا اخذها فى الاعتبار
والف شكر على هذا الموضوع واتمنى انه يكمل الاخر 
وربنا يجزيك عن كل كلمه علم حسنه


----------



## 1صالح (28 يوليو 2009)

ليك كل الشكر بس لو كان مرفق معها بعض الصور والتوضيحات


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك عنا خير الجزاء موضوع اكتر من ممتاز


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (29 يوليو 2009)

مجهود تحسد عليه يا اخي ونحن ننتظر المزيد


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (29 يوليو 2009)

ممتاز ومشكور وبارك الله فيك والى الامام دائما


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس منصور


----------



## حماده خليل خليل (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
م/ منصور بارك الله فيك ولك عملك الطيب الجميل وماجور عليه باذن الرحمن ولكن لي تعقيب بسيط انا مهندس حديث التخرج وعندي حماسه غير عاديه في الالمام بهذه المعلومات القيمه والغير عاديه التي وجدتها في هذا الصرح المتميز (((المنتدي))) واتمني من الله ان تلبي لي طلبي ارجو ان تضع كل البنود مره واحده حتي يتسني لي ولغيري رؤيه الموضوع كاملا وكذلك حتي اذا اتتني فرصه عمل اكون جاهزا لها ولا اقولهم طب استنو لما اسال م/ منصور!!!!!!!


----------



## حماده خليل خليل (29 يوليو 2009)

والله اني احبك في الله


----------



## hariri (29 يوليو 2009)

وييييييييييييييييين باااااااااااااااقي البنود يا كبير


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم ارحب بك وباسم اسرة التبريد في هذا المنتدى وبقسم التبريد والتكييف خاصة
وأحيي بدايتك المميزة واتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد في طرح مواضيعك وان تمدنا بكل ماهو مفيد وجديد 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## eng-ksa (30 يوليو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء

قد كتبت سابقا الانواع الاساسية الواجب دراستها او على معرفتها فهي تفيد احيانا عند المقابلات او النقاشات العامة التي تحدث بين المهندسين والتي غالبا يقصد منها طلب تخفيض التكاليف فتجد المهندس الاكبر ورئيس الاجتماع والذي سبق وان سمع كم كلمه من المالك والذي بلا شك قد تذمر من ارتفاع التكاليف الخاصة بمشروعه فتجد مهندسنا الاكبر قد عقد اجتماع ووجه السوال الاول الى المعماري فعاتبه لانه بالغ بمساحات المبنى الكلية والسوال الثاني للمهندس المدني فعاتبه ايضا بزيادته كميات الحديد وبالغ بالفاكتور سيفتي واما السوال الثالث للمهندس الكهربائي والذي سيعاتبه ايضا بزيادة اقطار الكيابل بلا مبرر وزيادة مستوى الانارة ... الخ واما السوال الرابع فهو بلا شك للمهندس الميكانيكي فجلس يعاتبه ساعه من الوقت لدخول المهندس الميكانيكي بعدة انظمة التكييف والسباكة وانظمة الحريق والمصاعد.
فالمعلومات السابقة يستفيد منه المهندس الميكانيكي - قسم التكييف للتخاطب مع المهندس الاكبر واقناعه قدر الامكان بعد تقليل احمال التكييف حيث ان تقليلها بدون دراسة قد يحدث اثار عكسية لاحقة عند تسليم المشروع ووقتها صدقوني ايه الاخوة المهندسين سوف يطرحون عليكم المشكله ويجعلونكم انتم المتسببين بها زاعمين بان تقليل الاحمال كان بموافقتكم فانتبهوا فلا تجاملون على اساس مصالحكم .

عموما هذه مقدمه بسيطه تبين اهمية دراسة الاحمال والحذر والاستفاده من اي نصيحة اثناء عملكم حتى تكتسبوا الخبره وبعدها لا عليكم .

قبل ان اطرح عليكم الحسابات السريعة والبسيطه وجب ان اخبركم بان البرامج الحسابية الخاصة بالاحمال الحرارية متوفره وبسهولة لدى وكلاء اجهزة التكييف العريقة كترين وكارير ويجب على الاقل النظر بها والتجربة حيث انها تطرح عدة اسئلة عليك قبل البدء باعمال الحسابات هي الامور المهمة التي تم ذكرها سابقا.

الطريقة الحسابية السريعة

لاستخدام هذة الطريقة يجب معرفة عدة امور

1- مساحة الحيز المراد تكييف بالمتر المربع.

2- موقع هذا الحيز من المبنى (قبو / ارضي / اول/ ثان .... الخ).

3- استخدام هذا الحيز من ناحية عدد مستخدميه بالذروه 
(بسيط (3 اشخاص)/ متوسط (7 اشخاص)/ عالي (30 شخص)/ عالي جدا (100 شخص)).

4-مساحة زجاج الحوائط الى اجمالي مساحة الحوائط الكلية (بسيطه/متوسطة/ عالية).

الان نضع الحسابات السريعه في اذهاننا ونبدا العمل

1- المساحة (م2) * 750 btu/h = btu/h
2- الحمل الاضافي للقبو 0 btu/h وللارضي = 100 btu/h وللاول = 50 btu/h (طبعا لكل م2).
3- الحمل الاضافي للاشخاص تقريبا = 400 btu/h لكل شخص 
(تجمع وتضاف النتيجة للناتج الاخير من الخطوات السابقة)
4-الحمل الاضافي طبقا لمساحة الزجاج = (بسيطة 100 btu/h /متوسطة 150 btu/h / عالية 200 btu/h).
طبعا لكل متر مربع من مساحة الحيز وليس لمساحة الزجاج لان التقدير الاعلى نظري (احساس)

من السابق تتضح ان الاحساس الهندسي مستخدم بصورة كبيرة

مثال

صالة افراح من دور واحد فقط بمساحة 500 م2 تتسع لعدد اشخاص 300 شخص ونسبة الزجاج الموجود بالجدران بسيط كم تبلغ الاجهزة المطلوبه لخدمته ؟

الحل

1- الحمل الاول = 500 م2 * 750 = 375000 btu/h يساوي 31.25 طن.
2- الحمل الثاني = 500 م2 * 50 = 25000 btu/h يساوي 2 طن.
3- الحمل الثالث = 300 شخص * 400 btu/h يساوي 120000 btu/h (تقريبا 10 طن).
4- الحمل الرابع =100 btu/h (زجاج بسيط) * 500 م2 = 50000 btu/h يساوي 4 طن.

اجمالي الاحمال = 31.25 +2 +10 + 4 = 47.25 طن

تقريبا تحتاج الى 3 اجهزة 15 طن لكل جهاز

واريد ان ابلغكم سرا قبل انهاء مشاركتي 

:1:

هل ادلكم على حسابات تغنيكم عن ماذكر اعلاه ايضا 

المباني السكنية نعطي كل متر 2 منها 850 btu/h
المباني التجارية كامكاتب الخاصة والعامة نعطي كل متر2 منها 950 btu/h
المسارح والمساجد وقصور الافراح نعطي كل متر2 منها 1200 btu/h
الاماكن الموجودة بالادورار السفلية (القبو) نعطي كل متر2 منها 650 btu/h

علما بان الارقام اعلاه ماخوذ بها جميع الاحمال المتوقعه من اشخاص وزجاج وجدران ... الخ



تقبلوا تحياتي واتمنى تجربتها فعليا واعرضوا علي استفساراتكم ان واجهتكم اي اشكالات
علما بان الطن = 12000 btu/h

علما بان الحسابات اعلاه ستختلف قليلا في الاماكن التي ترغبون في اضافة كميات هواء نقية من الخارج ولها ايضا حسبة بسيطه يمكن تقديمها لكم لاحقا


اخوكم

المهندس/ منصور

السعودية​


----------



## zakee (31 يوليو 2009)

اخي المهندس منصور: شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ,لكن لدى سؤال 
هل درست التكييف في السعودية ؟وأين؟ 
لاني اريد ان اتعلم هذه المهنة كفني فقط
اين أجد مكان يعطي دورات تدريبية في السعودية لذلك؟
مع أني أنشاء الله سوف أتعلم الاساسيات في هذا المنتدى الرائع
أهم شيء يتحملوني الاعضاء


----------



## I_JABIA (31 يوليو 2009)

منور يا مهندس منصور وربي يفتح عليك


----------



## م/عادل حسن (1 أغسطس 2009)

الى الامام تقدم بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس منصور 
بالنسبة للطريقة اللى انت وضحت بيها طريقة الحسابات السريعه للاحمال ممتازة جدا وننتظر منك المزيد من هذة المعلومات القيمة 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng-ksa (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ايه الاخوة الاعزاء

اسف على اهمال الموضوع

ولكن كنت قد سافرت خارج السعودية للسياحة

وها انا قد عدت وسوف اكمل الموضوع كاملا

تقبلوا تحياتي

وسوف نبدا انشاء الله بعد عيد الفطر مباشره

تقبلوا تحياتي واحترامي

المهندس/ منصور السعودية


----------



## محمدالرسام (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على هذة المعلومات وطريقة الطرح الجميلة لانواع الاجهزة


----------



## mech_mohamed (20 سبتمبر 2009)

ما شاء الله يا بشمهندس ....... موضوع يسحق الاشادة

ولان يكتمل استفادتنا نرجو تكملة الموضوع .
وكل عام و انت بخير


----------



## نعيم عبد الجابر (20 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه


----------



## نور محمد علي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم وعيد كريم وسعيد عليك وعلى كل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## بوشيخ عزوز (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكر الاخ على الملاحظة الخاصة بكيفية التوصيلات الكهربية والتحكم


----------



## بوشيخ عزوز (21 سبتمبر 2009)

نريد المزيد *جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم............. وعيد سعيد عليك وعلى كل اعضاء المنتدى*


----------



## alkhal2 (11 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ياباشمهندس علي المعلومات القيمة
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoud galous (12 أبريل 2010)

thank you rof thees useful data


----------



## محمد السيد شاهين (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## elomda_5 (12 أبريل 2010)

باراك الله فيك معلومات مفيدة جدا


----------



## elomda_5 (12 أبريل 2010)

جميل جدا والله


----------



## elomda_5 (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ابن كسار (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور مهندس منصور 

ولكن أين شرح بقية البنود ؟ :87:

ننتظره بفارق الصبر :9:.


----------



## eehaboo (14 يوليو 2010)

:20::20:


احمد اللول2010 قال:


> بداية ممتازة جدا يابشمهندس منصور وننتظر المزيد من المعلومات المفيدة
> أتمنى ان تأخذ فى عين الاعتبار وضع بند أخر وهو كيفية التوصيلات الكهربية والتحكم والتوصيلات الميكانيكية الخاصة بــfcu , ahu , chiller
> وجزالك الله كل خير وجعلة الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


 :28::28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## medocarawan (14 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحية طيبة لكل المشاركين وبالاخص المهندس / منصور بارك الله لك فيما رزق وعم عليك الخير كله اينما كنت .................اخوك في الله مهندس / محمد رحاب من مصر اتمني ان تكمل باقي الموضوع علي نفس الوتيرة بارك الله لك وان لا تمل او تركن عن فعل الخير وجزاك الله وافر الثواب
شكرا جزيلا،،،،،،،،،،،،​


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (15 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخى الكريم بالمناسبة انا شغال فى مشروع فيه المركزى ال package اعرف عن الانواع التانية لكنى لم احتك بها عمليا من قريب ان شاء الله نستفيد منك


----------



## حسام محمد (15 يوليو 2010)

يا الله يا بش مهندس 
نحن ناطرين باقي البنود 
الله يوفقك يا رب 
سلاااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## eng_fsl (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالوهاب كساب (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ الفاضل مهندس منصور فضلك الله وجعلك شعله حب لاخوانك في مجال التبريد والتكييف
وفتح لك من العلم ما تنفعنا به واخوانك سائلين العلي القدير ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتكوان يزيدك رفعه وعلوا مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق وحسن التدقيق فيما تقدموه من علم ومعرفه خالصا لله تعالي 
لان ما كان لله دام واتصل وما كان لغير الله انقطع وانفصل 
مع خالص شكري وتحياتي لحضراتكم


----------



## علي الشنينة (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا الك ويعطيك الف عاافية

ممكن اسألك عن اهمية تنفيس موااسير الغااز من الهواء عند تركيب المكيف ( اسبلت يونت)؟؟؟


----------



## eng.mohameed (22 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع


----------



## omarcomange (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أبو موئل (4 أكتوبر 2010)

منصور دوماً بعون الله


----------



## ساكانا (5 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخي ,, والله يجزيك الخير 
بنتظارك


----------



## محمود علي حسن عيد (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسه ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## mechanic power (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 فبراير 2011)

بداية ممتاز يا بش مهندس 
الف الف الف الف شكرا على المعلومات الجملية


----------



## وائل البرعى (8 فبراير 2011)

جميل جدا يا بشمهندس وجزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونرجو الإستمرار


----------



## وائل البرعى (8 فبراير 2011)

ونتمنى أيضاً وضع مشاريع كبيرة فعلية وشرحها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Jassim.26 (8 فبراير 2011)

مشكووور في ميزان حسناتك بإذن الواحد الأحد 
وااااصل يا مهندسنا


----------



## عمر عادل احمد (8 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام محمد (11 فبراير 2011)

يا أستاذنا نحن بانتظار المزيد منك 
وفقك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamaj_1968 (11 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك و بقية البنود؟


----------



## eng..fares (13 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك العاافيه


----------



## وائل البرعى (13 فبراير 2011)

فينك يا بشمهندس نرجو المزيد


----------



## سامر الشام (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا سيدي الكريم


----------



## abdelsalamn (4 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hikal007 (4 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا ويا حبذا لو استمر الموضوع وتمت مناقشه باقى النقاط


----------



## nofal (4 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## m.abd (5 مارس 2013)

موضوع مميز ودقيق ....يعطيك العافية
ونتمنى الاستمرار


----------

